# 45cm Exo Terra Cube paludarium build...



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

OK,

As in title....


Started with an empty 45cm cube exoterra and added a sheet of 4mm glass - water in to check the seal...










Lie it on its back and stuck a few pots and bark down, also a pipe down the back corner for syphoning out water from under false bottom as needed...











Stuck down some film pots to support the false bottom. Top tip - the silicon around the lip traps a layer of 'extra' air making the pressure cause the pots to 'pop up' and fail to lie flat when you try to push them down. After siliconing the rim, hold a lighter under the upside down pot for a few seconds and then stick it down. This heats the air inside and as it cools back down it will produce a negative pressure that will actually pull the pot down flush.











Using fishing line, stitch some 'insect mesh' onto some 'egg crate'. 











Placed it in situ...











then a line of silicon (both sides of the mesh)....











Then stick down a load of pebbles and then fill up with random weights to hold down the edges whilst the silicon sets...






















Then, once that's sorted, its merely a case of getting some low expansion foam......











and carefully put it around the viv. Of course, as its 'controlled expansion' I can be a little bit more generous than normal with it, but I still won't go mad...
















































WTH? 'controlled expansion'??!!! 'controlled'??!!!!!



godammit.......:devil::devil::bash::censor::censor:




Looks like I've got a fair bit of carving to do once this has fully cured! :bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

HAHAHA! I love it.
This looks like it is going to be a good one, I will be keeping an eye on it.: victory:


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks good! I hate exspandibg foam when it foams too much!
Good luck with it! 
Josh


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

That's better!


































Although there does seem to be a lot of waste!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

bothrops said:


> That's better!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Looking good!
I hate waste.

So reveal your secret, what will be going in here. :whip:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Looking good!
> I hate waste.
> 
> So reveal your secret, what will be going in here. :whip:




Current plan is darts. I know there is hot debate about deep standing water in dart vivs, but I'm exploring some thoughts in that direction!

Trouble is I'm out of silicon/sealant and coir and money........

I'm afraid the build is on hold for a few days now. sad face.


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Expanding foam is the Devil!!!

When I did mine it wouldn't stop expanding and I ended up spending a few days carving, thought I did use an engraving tool with a wire brush to do the work for me... :blush:

Can't wait to see the finished product, I love these builds.

:2thumb:

Phil



bothrops said:


> OK,
> 
> As in title....
> 
> ...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh I love dart frogs, thats wilco92s fault that though! 
Particularly the blue ones I forget the proper name lol. : victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Oh I love dart frogs, thats wilco92s fault that though!
> Particularly the blue ones I forget the proper name lol. : victory:


 
_Dendrobates azureus_?


I've currently got the blue phase _D. auratus_ that might be upgraded, although I might have to see what's available at the shows....


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Current plan is darts. I know there is hot debate about deep standing water in dart vivs, but I'm exploring some thoughts in that direction!
> 
> Trouble is I'm out of silicon/sealant and coir and money........
> 
> I'm afraid the build is on hold for a few days now. sad face.


You should be fine with the water, just make sure you have large rocks or wood for them to climb out. The perfect dart frog with that amount of water are Dendrobates Leucomalus.

Adam


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking awesome as usual mate! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

bothrops said:


> _Dendrobates azureus_?
> 
> 
> I've currently got the blue phase _D. auratus_ that might be upgraded, although I might have to see what's available at the shows....


That's the ones.
They are absaloutely stunning, I will be looking into keeping them after xmas, so keep me inspired.:2thumb:

I quite like the tomato frogs too, they look pretty cool.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Finally got my silicon (except they delivered black not brown! :bash: - still, can't be arsed to wait any longer, so black will have to do!)...


Firstly I sealed the the front. As this will be submerged, it is vital that all the foam is sealed, so actually the black is good as I can spot if there are any gaps as the foam will clearly show through. Once this is sealed, I can go over it with brown to give a double layer of sealant.











So with that done, I'm onto the main background...

So, bone-dry coir and 'bug bed' mix ready....










It's a case of squeze silicon all over, wipe it all over the foam then cover it in the coir mix...messy, but fun.































and once it's all had chance to dry, turn it upside down to empty the loose bits and give the whole thing a gentle hoover to clear it of all the loose bits.....












So, next is wait for the brown silicon, do the background for the water bit, fill it with soil and plant it. I'm nervous about the planting. I always spoil it with the planting!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking awesome!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Brown silicon arrived.


Smeared it all over the black silicon that had now dried at the water area background. The double layer of silicon should have sealed to foam well.

Unfortunately I got carried away and forgot to do 'intermediate' pics.




















Then add some drift wood and soil mix































All I need now is some plants. That may have to wait though! Not sure I'll get it done this side of Christmas TBH....unless I can steal a few cuttings etc from other enclosures........


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

That looks wicked...thinking of doing some thing similar for my royals and also on a section of wall in an enclosure I'm building for my Bosc. Does the silicone need to be a special grade or can I use any brown silicone from a hardware/DIY store ?
cheers man and well done 

Hamish.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hamish198 said:


> That looks wicked...thinking of doing some thing similar for my royals and also on a section of wall in an enclosure I'm building for my Bosc. Does the silicone need to be a special grade or can I use any brown silicone from a hardware/DIY store ?
> cheers man and well done
> 
> Hamish.




I use marine grade silicon from these guys:

HA6 RTV MARINE SILICONE - AQUARIUM/WATER/



I wouldn't advise this method for a bosc - they would absolutely destroy it in seconds.

You would be better with a wire mesh/cement combo and do some fake rock.


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cheers man,

I use that silicone on my fishtanks, but I lost my job 4 weeks ago and was just trying to save a bit of cash and see if I could go cheaper. Aye I'm going to use sand and cement on the lower half of his tank and for his pool but I was just thinking about putting some plants on the wall out of his reach.

Cheers again,

Hamish.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks fantastic - it's ages since I did a build - never seem to have time these days. I want to come and work at your college because I'm just too snowed under with paperwork to do any fun stuff at mine!
Anyway I have a question -- one of the things that worried me when we did a build for darts is that everyone makes a big deal about sealing the foam but when you do a false bottom the foam which is on top of the egg crate is not accessible to seal and so is free to release toxins into the water - or did I do it wrong? :hmm::hmm:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Evie said:


> Looks fantastic - it's ages since I did a build - never seem to have time these days. I want to come and work at your college because I'm just too snowed under with paperwork to do any fun stuff at mine!
> Anyway I have a question -- one of the things that worried me when we did a build for darts is that everyone makes a big deal about sealing the foam but when you do a false bottom the foam which is on top of the egg crate is not accessible to seal and so is free to release toxins into the water - or did I do it wrong? :hmm::hmm:


Thanks Evie,

(This one's a private build and I'm using it a distraction from the giant pile of marking in the living room!: victory


I know what you mean about the foam issue. In some cases I haven't worried too much and so far had no issues. In this case, you'll notice that when I carved the foam back, I made sure there was a 1-2 inch gap between the false bottom and the bottom of the foam background. This enabled me to silicon and seal the bottom of the foam before the soil went in.

(Where are you currently?)


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Got a few plants so more pics...

















































Got some _Riccia fluitans_ and some _Phyllanthus fluitans_ on order for the water/back ground


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

The new plants look good!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Thanks Evie,
> 
> (This one's a private build and I'm using it a distraction from the giant pile of marking in the living room!: victory
> 
> ...


I will bear it in mind to leave a gap next time I do a build! 
I'm at Myerscough in Lancashire - I have tried the '_no I haven't done the marking but look what a lovely viv I made you instead_' tactic but it always catches me up in the end!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Looking good, like the way you have done the water separation, gives the impression of a natural waters edge that is clean and concise. I may have missed it but what Darts are going in here?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Evie said:


> I will bear it in mind to leave a gap next time I do a build!
> I'm at Myerscough in Lancashire - I have tried the '_no I haven't done the marking but look what a lovely viv I made you instead_' tactic but it always catches me up in the end!


It's certainly caught up with me this term - don't know why, but for some reason I just seem to be drowning!


I know a few people who've 'been through' Myerscough - It's funny how small a world FE actually is really!


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

Liking this thread. Wanting to do a similar build myself soon. Any tips ? And the silicone, that acts as the sealant Inge underwater section ad has to be spread all over ...correct ? Do you do the same above the water aswell as I guess the dried soil mix stocks to
It ? Sorry for the noob questions 

James


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Looking good, like the way you have done the water separation, gives the impression of a natural waters edge that is clean and concise. I may have missed it but what Darts are going in here?


Thanks - that was the plan so I'm glad it came off! :2thumb:

As for the darts, I'm not sure! I have some auratus that need an upgrade and was thinking about a few leucs, but then I've just been offered a few golden mantella.....



J4MES said:


> Liking this thread. Wanting to do a similar build myself soon. Any tips ? And the silicone, that acts as the sealant Inge underwater section ad has to be spread all over ...correct ? Do you do the same above the water aswell as I guess the dried soil mix stocks to
> It ? Sorry for the noob questions
> 
> James


Tips - take your time and read as many of these threads as you can!

I've sealed the foam that is underwater with two layers of silicon. I used different colours to make sure I hadn't left any holes at all.

The foam above water is just one layer that has the bone dry coir sprinkled on whilst it is still wet.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Gorgeous! 
Be sure to post some pics of the new inhabitants too. 

Can I ask what lighting your using for the live plants, reason I ask is I bought one not long ago second hand, but it came live planted which actually is my first.

I got it for my golden geckos : victory:


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks really good might have to do something like this when I've got some spare money would make a brilliant display tank.

Will there be any porblems with the foamed section that is constanly underwater with the coir falling away etc?

Matt


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Gorgeous!
> Be sure to post some pics of the new inhabitants too.
> 
> Can I ask what lighting your using for the live plants, reason I ask is I bought one not long ago second hand, but it came live planted which actually is my first.
> ...


I've just got one of the ExoTerra 26W 5.0UV and one of the 2.0UV.

My main worry at the moment is temperature - my boilers broke and the house is freezing - I think my new plants are going to die....

(BTW - my moss and floating plants have arrived!)

I've just placed the _Riccia_ all over in the hope that is will eventually take and form a covering blanket.. 










and placed the _Phyllanthus_ in the water at the front (worried it's too cold though!)











I've also added a few of these:

white tropical woodlice..










and a few thousand springtails...


----------



## jarry (Oct 16, 2012)

hahahahaha thats almost shitt..but it was funny..lol...couldnt get what are going to do with all this..and that foam is a mess when its too much..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jarry said:


> hahahahaha thats almost shitt..but it was funny..lol...couldnt get what are going to do with all this..and that foam is a mess when its too much..



you see those little numbers that go 1,2,3,4 they're called page numbers :gasp: if you click them you see the progress of how it's got on since adding the foam :gasp:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

what a tosser lol.. dont see your build anywhere?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> what a tosser lol.. dont see your build anywhere?


ROFL....! don't you just love the yanks! : victory:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

especially when they cant even spell where they are from properly! what is New Yourk? is it like a cheap rip off version of New York?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Remember kids.. There is no 'i' in team, but there's a 'u' in New Yourk


----------



## jarry (Oct 16, 2012)

bothrops said:


> Got a few plants so more pics...
> 
> 
> image
> ...





Meko said:


> you see those little numbers that go 1,2,3,4 they're called page numbers :gasp: if you click them you see the progress of how it's got on since adding the foam :gasp:


okk i agree it beautiful finally..infact awesome...but initially it looked funny...that was what i was saying..


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

jarry said:


> okk i agree it beautiful finally..*infact awesome*...but initially it looked funny...that was what i was saying..


 
Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## jarry (Oct 16, 2012)

my pleasure bro... :whistling2:


----------



## rich127 (Dec 6, 2012)

Great thread I have to admit I was laughing my socks off when you first applied the expanding foam. 
But the viv looks great I really like the glass divide for the water. After seeing you rescue the build and how well it looks now, I've decided to give it ago myself.


----------



## SARGE07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Really looking good mate I just about to start my first build picking my exo up tonight was looking at doing a waterfall but the idea of having the water at the front has changed my mind !! With the water at front will it not to stagnant or will you change it quite regular ??? 

Great build hood mind looks half as good !!


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

With mine I have a small filter in my water section to keep it clean and oxygenated!


----------



## SARGE07 (Sep 16, 2008)

JPalmer said:


> With mine I have a small filter in my water section to keep it clean and oxygenated!  image
> image
> 
> image


That looks amazing mate , what do you keep in there and has it got a false bottom at the back ?? Really liking the idea of water at the front


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

It is for Amazon milk frogs that arrive in a month or so when we're in the new house! Nope just a glass devider with a few small holes drilled at hydro balls layer to keep the substrate correct!  in hein sight I would put a sump plug at the bottom for emptying the water for cleaning as a syphon pump takes agges! Lol got another 2 planted tanks and another on the way which I'm gonna build a waterfall in maby? Lol
Josh


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

A lot of moss, a few snails and regular top ups (it evaporates quite quickly) seem to be keeping it clear. There is actually only a tiny volume of water in mine, far less than JPalmers, so no room for a pump/filter.


----------



## n3crophile (Dec 14, 2009)

absolutely magical


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

That is ridiculous i love seeing all these setups but hate that i have absolutley 0 diy skill. Honest to god i spent 2 hours trying to put a shelf up and had to get my Neighbour in. Out of interest how much would one like this cost to build i'd love to get one for Dart frogs?

:2thumb:


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Personally on my 45x45x60 iv spent less than 200 inc tank, all electrics, plants everything!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have zero DIY skills but found it a lot easier than expected. The viv below cost me about £200-£250 including the plants and all electrics. The frogs however cost another £200!


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

bothrops said:


> OK,
> 
> As in title....
> 
> ...


where can I get the plastics egg crate in the UK thst wont be a stupidly high price???

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good old Ebay I got 5 pieces for £19.95 but he is out of stock ( well i think he is cause he has them up for £540 why do sellers do that :bash::bash: ) now nearest for 5 pieces £27.95
5 X FILTER MEDIA GRIDS EGG CRATE KOI FISH POND CORAL MARINE TANK S | eBay


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Yep - ebay.


There's a set of 4 second hand going cheap atm (would need to give them a damn good clean with a pressure washer though by the looks of it!)


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

This looks great, im about to start a 45x45x60 paludarium build. One question, how has the expanding foam/coir that divides the water hold up? Has the coir fell off at all?

cheers,
Ryan


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Fordyl2k said:


> This looks great, im about to start a 45x45x60 paludarium build. One question, how has the expanding foam/coir that divides the water hold up? Has the coir fell off at all?
> 
> cheers,
> Ryan


A lot of the coir has fallen off, but the moss/slime/algae that has grown in its place looks great IMO!


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice, how did you attach the moss?


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Any pics?


----------

